# potty training trouble



## chaunieg (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh my goodness it seems I am having many issues!!
Polo is 3 months old and has been with us for 2 weeks. He can hold all night - my husband puts him out at about 10:30 and he can hold until about 5-6am every day. However, in the morning he goes outside and I reward him and then I put him out after he eats and again a reward. But after that he goes every 15 minutes - I have been timing him and recording the past few days. This is crazy - I will literally clean up a mess and turn around and there is another mess.
We have another Havanese who is 8months old and he took some time to train as well but didn't have this frequency.
I don't think Polo has infection as he can hold all night and this frequency issue seem to be only in the mornings. Would love some suggestions - when he does go outside they are tiny little wees - have no idea how to get him to empty it all! I know I need to keep persisting but gee its a strange behaviour.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Have a Vet check him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Tom. Sometimes with a UTI, GOING makes them feel the urgency to go again... So the DO settle down and hold it overnight. I've felt with 3 puppy UTI's now, one in one of my girls, and the other girl had two. They were both pee-machines when they had them. They ere a little older than your guy, so were better about getting themselves to their potty, but the poor things were there all day long! In each case, 24 hours of antibiotics and they were bak to normal. (had to continue the treatment longer than that, but they felt fine again after 24 hours)


----------



## chaunieg (Mar 30, 2017)

Ok I finally gave in and got a vet to check Polo out...there is no infection anywhere! Potty training is not going well...he still pees inside every 10 to 15 mins unless he is sleeping. When I crated off his bed he just peed in his bed!
He will go outside in the morning, he will go on command outside, but I can't get him to go pee outside on his own...so frustrated and tired of cleaning up! Would love any genius ideas...


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I am not a genius, but I can offer compassion. Just read everything you can find on potty training. He is getting used to a new living situation.


----------

